
The Microsoft Surface Studio Review - jmnicolas
http://www.anandtech.com/show/11050/the-microsoft-surface-studio-review
======
saiko-chriskun
This is pretty much the beta version. Never buy the first iteration of
anything! It will probably get a hardware refresh by the end of the year.

~~~
csixty4
It took the Surface Pro line three iterations to hit its stride. I imagine
it'll be the same here.

------
SpikeDad
It's a product that is strictly show to get people thinking of purchasing
Apple equipment to look over Microsoft's way.

It's so niche it never will be anything but a concept car.

------
nkkollaw
It looks awesome, but it starts at 3,000.

Isn't that a lot for a Windows PC?

They're even more expensive than Apple, but with Microsoft's crappy software.

